# Βρε, πού πάαααααμε!



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Επιτρέψτε μου να μεταφέρω εδώ ολόκληρη τη σύντομη «συνέντευξη» του Πάνου Κουτρουμπούση στα σημερινά Νέα — ενός ωραίου ανθρώπου με τον οποίο είχα την καλή τύχη να δουλέψω δίπλα-δίπλα για κάπου δύο χρόνια. Το αφιερώνω σε κάποιον auditor, που φαίνεται να γελάει ακόμα με το _Θάλαμο του Μυθογράφφ_.


*Από τις εμβληματικές μορφές του ελληνικού μπιτ, προσωπικός φίλος του Άλεν Γκίνσμπεργκ, στέλεχος του ιστορικού περιοδικού «Πάλι» και εμπνευστής του κάποτε δημοφιλούς όρου-κοινωνικού σχολίου «ΚΔΩΑ» –«κτηνώδης δύναμη ογκώδης άγνοια»– ο Πιτ Κουτρουμπούσης **[πιο γνωστός στην Ελλάδα σαν Πάνος Κουτρουμπούσης] είναι ένας συγγραφέας σε διάλογο με την αντεργκράουντ κουλτούρα, που ζωγραφίζει με την τεχνική των κόμικς και έχει γράψει πολλά χιουμοριστικά βιβλία με γνωστότερο το «Εν αγκαλία de Κρισγιαούρτι».*



_Η απόλυτη ευτυχία για σας είναι;_
Γαλήνια δημιουργική ζωή με τη σύντροφο σε εξοχή, με κατοικίδια, βλάστηση, και αγάλματα.

_Τι σας κάνει να σηκώνεστε το πρωί;_
Η αγωνία για τις εκκρεμότητες.

_Η τελευταία φορά που ξεσπάσατε σε γέλια;_
Προ ημερών με παρέα, σε κοινή συμμετοχή στη δημιουργία φανταστικών σεναρίων με βάση την παρότρυνση του Δήμου για κήπους σε ταράτσες.

_Το βασικό γνώρισμα του χαρακτήρα σας είναι;_
Μάλλον η εμπάθεια.

_Το βασικό ελάττωμά σας;_
Μάλλον η αναβλητικότητα.

_Σε ποια λάθη δείχνετε τη μεγαλύτερη επιείκεια;_
Στα ορθογραφικά.

_Η τελευταία φορά που κλάψατε;_
Κανονικό κλάμα το 1967 και δάκρυσμα πριν κάνα μήνα σε- ειλικρινή- συγκινητική σκηνή ταινίας.

_Με ποια ιστορική προσωπικότητα ταυτίζεστε περισσότερο;_
Με τον Διογένη.

_Ποιοι είναι οι ήρωές σας σήμερα;_
Όσοι διασώστες και πυροσβέστες δείχνουν αυταπάρνηση.

_Το αγαπημένο σας ταξίδι;_
Στο Μεξικό.

_Οι αγαπημένοι σας συγγραφείς;_
Φώτης Κόντογλου, Ε.Χ. Γονατάς, Franz Κafka, L.-F. Celine, Κurt Vonnegut.

_Ποια αρετή προτιμάτε σε έναν άντρα;_
Την έντιμη ανδροπρέπεια.

_...Και σε μια γυναίκα;_
Τη γλυκύτητα.

_Ο αγαπημένος σας συνθέτης;_
Μότσαρτ.

_Το τραγούδι που σφυρίζετε κάνοντας ντους;_
Διάφορα παλιά νοτιοαμερικάνικα (όχι στο ντους αλλά φτιάχνοντας πρωινό).

_Το βιβλίο που σας σημάδεψε;_
«Α Ρlanet Νamed Shayol» («Η επιστημονική φαντασία»του Cordwainer Smith και, σχεδόν την ίδια εποχή (1960-63), η τριλογία του Samuel Βeckett.

_Η ταινία που σας σημάδεψε;_
«Τα Παιδιά του Παραδείσου» του Μαρσέλ Καρνέ («Les Εnfants du Ρaradis», 1945).

_Το αγαπημένο σας χρώμα;_
Σκούρο πράσινο της ελιάς.

_Ποια θεωρείτε ως τη μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία σας;_
Την μη υποταγή μου σε συμβιβασμούς ζωής.

_Το αγαπημένο σας ποτό;_
Η τεκίλα.

_Για ποιο πράγμα μετανιώνετε περισσότερο;_
Για το ότι ζω σε πολυκατοικία.

_Τι απεχθάνεστε περισσότερο απ’ όλα;_
Πολλά, όμως τίποτε περισσότερο από τ’ άλλα.

_Όταν δεν γράφετε, ποια είναι η αγαπημένη σας ασχολία;_
Η ταξινόμηση έντυπου υλικού και τα καφέ.

_Ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος σας;_
Να χάσω τη σύντροφο μιας ζωής.

_Σε ποια περίπτωση επιλέγετε να πείτε ψέματα;_
Όταν χρειάζεται να προστατεύσω εμένα ή τον άλλον ή αμφότερους.

_Ποιο είναι το μότο σας;_
«Βρε, πού πάαααααμε!».

_Πώς θα επιθυμούσατε να πεθάνετε;_
Υγιής στον ύπνο.

_Εάν συνέβαινε να συναντήσετε τον Θεό, τι θα θέλατε να σας πει;_
«Μπράβο, μικρέ!».

_Σε ποια πνευματική κατάσταση βρίσκεστε αυτόν τον καιρό;_
Γενικής ανησυχίας για το πού πάνε οι κοινωνίες των ανθρώπων μέσα στη φύση που έχουμε τραυματίσει.

http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080607&nid=8776782&sn=&spid=1363
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πάνος_Κουτρουμπούσης


----------



## stathis (Jun 8, 2008)

Μερσί, Νικέλ!
Είχα διαβάσει τον "Θάλαμο του Μυθογράφφ" πριν από 10+ χρόνια, εντελώς ανυποψίαστος, και είχα ενθουσιαστεί. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να διαβάσω και τα υπόλοιπα του Κουτρουμπούση. Ίσως τώρα που επίκεινται διακοπές... ;)

ΥΓ Παράπλευρο κέρδος (κατά το "παράπλευρη απώλεια") της συνέντευξης, η αναφορά στην ταινία "Τα παιδιά του Παραδείσου", την οποία αγνοούσα εντελώς (θα αυτομαστιγωθώ παραδειγματικά). Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, δεν έχει σημαδέψει μόνο τον Κουτρουμπούση: έχει επηρεάσει, μεταξύ άλλων, τον Μπομπ Ντίλαν και τον μέγιστο Τέρι Γκίλιαμ, ενώ το 1995 ψηφίστηκε η καλύτερη γαλλική ταινία όλων των εποχών από 600 Γάλλους κριτικούς και ανθρώπους του σινεμά!


----------

